# Please help identify flowering plants



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

_Anemone pulsatilla_, or Pasque Flower would be my guess, but that's w/o see the open flower. Is it a wildflower, or in a garden?

Enj.


----------



## MonkeyMcBean (Mar 1, 2017)

Wildflower. Thanks much, Enj!


----------

